# When will Glock come out with a carbine?



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

When do you think this long rumored item will be out?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

No idea, but I would like one. I love my PC9/P95 combo, and I would like the same thing for my G19.


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Well, there has been comments from Glock for 2 or 3 years now - something "BIG" - Shot show after Shotshow - nada.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock needs to come out w/ a Carbine, and also a small, tiny, single stack 9mm that can fit in a pocket. Both of those would make them big bucks.


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*Make it in a .45 acp / or 9mm.*

It would be really great if GLOCK would put out a 'Camp Carbine' in the 9mm or .45 acp flavor. Yummie - I would like to have one of those Marlin Camp Carbine in a .45 acp. Does anyone know where I can get one???? :-D


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

They already have kits you can buy for your Glock that turn it into a carbine. Think I saw it in a Delta Force catalog. Also got a version for a 1911.


----------



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Glock needs to come out w/ a Carbine, and also a small, tiny, single stack 9mm that can fit in a pocket. Both of those would make them big bucks.


I would like to see a full size and a midsized single stack pistols from glock. I would also like to see glock make a hybred SAO pistol similar to what Sig Saur has been doing. One can only dreams.......


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I think the predicted release date is around the time of the Rapture :-D


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: DennyCrane!

Maybe Glock realized that pistol caliber carbines are obsolete and basically useless, and decided not to make such a gun. :twisted:

Besides, who needs a seven-pound 9mm?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think there is a market. I like the Beretta Storm, but feel it is a bit over priced. I would like a rifle/carbine that shares my pistol ammo and even its mags.

But, everyone has their interests. Nothing wrong w/ that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess I can see it as a convenient recreational gun if it takes the same mags and ammo as your pistol. As a "minimalist," though, I can't really think of a practical use for one.

It's inferior to the AR or shotgun for home defense. It's lousy for hunting. It's not useful in three-gun practical matches. It's impossible to conceal effectively on the person, even where it's legal to do so. It lacks the penetration needed to work well as a "truck gun." It's more expensive to shoot than a .22 or even a .223. Police are going to AR-pattern rifles rather than pistol-caliber carbines. Basically, it's a plinker that is marginally useful for home defense. Nothing wrong with a plinker, though.

Fifteen years ago, I bought a Marlin Camp Carbine .45 because it took the same mags and ammo as my 1911. After shooting it for a while, I couldn't really find a use for it. I soon got rid of it and bought something with more utility.

There are also lots of these guns on the market. The Beretta Storm, the Ruger PC, several AR-patterns, the Kel-Tec Sub2000, the Hi-Point, the Mec-Tech conversions, and probably some others I've forgotten. Maybe Glock thinks the market is already saturated.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

Who says they couldn't make at .223 or a .308 carbine. With an ingenius design, this could happen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'm not a huge rifle fan - being left eye dominate and right handed. I never felt that comfortable shooting a rifle. I would like something with a bit more range than a handgun, should something happen one day. But, I don't really need anything past 100 yards.

I just would like something a bit better than the Keltec 2000, and a little cheaper than the STorm. The storm might be a better deal if they didn't also charge U for the rails seperately.

I looked at the Marlin lever guns - they make a 357/38 model, but I feel like it takes too long to work the lever each time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

scucmd said:


> Who says they couldn't make at .223 or a .308 carbine. With an ingenius design, this could happen.


I'd support that. It's tough to beat AR ergonomics, except the charging handle. But AR reliability should be pretty easy for Glock to beat, if this vaporware carbine ever comes to pass. To have the requisite "evil" features, they will have to manufacture it in the US. Absent a military or federal government contract, though, I am not sure that is economically feasible.



> Well, I'm not a huge rifle fan - being left eye dominate and right handed. I never felt that comfortable shooting a rifle.


There are several solutions to this. My father and sister are both cross-dominant, but both shoot fine with a rifle (actually, my father is a great rifle shot). Dad just squints his left eye when shooting a rifle. Another solution is putting a little piece of Scotch tape on the left lens of your shooting glasses. This will dim the left eye (without the muscular effort needed to squint) and force the brain to use the right eye. As a last-ditch effort, you can learn to shoot from the left shoulder. It's not as difficult as it sounds, but it's not a perfect solution, either.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Covering the left eye might be the way to go. I injured my left elbow as a kid, and have some slight nerve damage. Using my lefthand sometimes feels awkwared, so I do most stuff right handed. That's why shooting left handed never felt right. 

Anyway, because of this, I never developed an interest in rifles. That's why, one day I plan to get only some type of carbine - nothing else. If it shared my pistol rounds, I could use it at the indoor range, and I would probably practice w/ it more.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pistol caliber carbine would be OK if were a 10mm! My G20 mag with the Arredondo extension (total of 20 rds.) would run great out of a 16 or 18 inch barrel. Possibly run over 2000 fps out of a barrel that long. Yee Ha! 


:rip:


----------



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Pistol caliber carbine would be OK if were a 10mm! My G20 mag with the Arredondo extension (total of 20 rds.) would run great out of a 16 or 18 inch barrel. Possibly run over 2000 fps out of a barrel that long. Yee Ha!
> 
> That would be interesting.
> 
> :rip:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Pistol caliber carbine would be OK if were a 10mm! My G20 mag with the Arredondo extension (total of 20 rds.) would run great out of a 16 or 18 inch barrel. Possibly run over 2000 fps out of a barrel that long.


The AnarchAngel web site shows the 10mm starting a 200 gr bullet at 1778 fps out of a 16" barrel, for 1404 ft lbs of energy. Not bad at all! Such a gun with a folding or collapsing stock would come fairly close to the "Thumper" concept Jeff Cooper outlined in "To Ride, Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth."

I'm not sure the Thumper concept hasn't been obsoleted by the widespread use of the M4, but some people might like the heavy/slow bullet compared to the light/fast 5.56mm/.223, even if the 10mm trajectory would be rather...curvaceous.

It would okay for home defense, albeit with probably a lot more penetration in building materials than .223

Such a gun would certainly be better than a 9mm or .40 for hunting, though I don't see many people using lever-action .357s for hunting, and that gun is in the same ballpark power-wise. I think a quasi-military-looking carbine would be a tough sell to hunters.

It would be of little use in a three-gun match, since it would kick harder than .223 with a more looping trajectory.

I don't know how well 10mm works on vehicles, but handgun rounds in general do poorly against cars. You really need a .30 caliber rifle for a "truck gun."

I doubt cops would buy it in serious quantities. The HK MP5/10 didn't exactly set the world on fire with police departments.

10mm is rather pricey to shoot compared to .223. It would be a neat gun, but still more or less an expensive toy. Nothing wrong with cool toys, though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just a cool toy (that's what a lot of them are to most of us). I like your term "recreational" gun. Good use for maybe these small Central Texas whitetails or exotics, maybe some feral hogs or javelina. I reload my 10mm ammo just 'cause they overcharge for them.


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Give us your minimalist list of guns... that may actually make an interesting thread!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*What Glock needs....*

*...is a single stack 45 ACP dimensionally similar to the rest of the Glock line to get them back on track.:smt1099 *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...is a single stack 45 ACP dimensionally similar to the rest of the Glock line to get them back on track.:smt1099 *


Dude.... where have U been? There is 1... Its called a Glock 36...

http://www.glock.com/g36.htm


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ... single stack 9mm that can fit in a pocket.


 :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd love to see a Glock for the 5.7 round  - but that'll never happen...


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd love to see a Glock for the 5.7 round  - but that'll never happen...


I personally see no use on the civilian market for the 5.7x28. That cartridge, to my understanding was designed for penetrating body armour at even long distances. For personal defense, most BG don't wear body armour, so I don't think it would be a problem. great military round though and I love the P90 (I used to have an airsoft one) but I can't see any other use for it than an expensive plinker. I know the military uses blended metal bullets for it, aluminum and steel or something like that. Not too sure how its supposed to work though, so I might just be blowin smoke...
More to the point of the topic, a carbine would be cool, but there are those carbine conversion units out there, I've shot one that belonged to a buddy of mine. I think they're made by Mech Tech Sysems.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is something different - and, the round goes a long, long distance before U get bullet drop - another benefit of it.

I want a PS90 - and, if the damn pistols were cheaper, I'd get one just to go along w/ it. And, it has a 20 round mag...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*Well..........*



Shipwreck said:


> Dude.... where have U been? There is 1... Its called a Glock 36...
> 
> http://www.glock.com/g36.htm


*...I must have overlooked that skinny puppy Dude.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, Dude, the gun has been out a while, dude! :smt082


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*It may have been out a while....*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, Dude, the gun has been out a while, dude! :smt082


*Dude...but it's not a full size pistol with a 4+ inch barrel, nor does it have capacity (6)...couple that with no accessory rail, and you have a largely ignored model...again, what I would like to see is a "full size" single stack 45 ACP with atleast 8 rounds along the lines of a Glock 37...got it Dude?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats not what U said above - U wanted a single stack 45 Glock that was " dimensionally similar to the rest of the Glock line" - U didn't say what dimension 

Clarity, dude  , clarity

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

